# Getmail manuell auslösen



## OWK (4. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit getmail dazu zu bewegen die emails auf "knopfdruck" abzuholen?
Bei Fetchmail ging sowas mit /etc/init.d/fetchmail/awaken
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft alle 5 Minuten ein Cronjob los der die emails abholt, kann man diesen zeitraum evtl. verkürzen?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
Viele Grüße
OWK


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

> kann man diesen zeitraum evtl. verkürzen?


Ja, einfach den getmail crontab editieren.

su getmail
crontab -e


----------



## OWK (4. Nov. 2009)

danke für die antwort, aber
in der crontab steht nichts von getmail drin

```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```
in der server.sh is nur ein verweis eine php datei

```
/usr/bin/php -q /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php
```
gibts noch eine andere schraube an der man drehen kann


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

Schau bitte mal was ich Dir exakt gepostet habe. Du musst erst:

su getmail

aufrufen um die getmail crontab zu editieren. Was Du gemacht hast ist die root crontab zu editeieren anstatt der getmail crontab.


----------



## OWK (4. Nov. 2009)

sorry mein Fehler... DANKE 
mit dem befehl in der crontab kann man dann auch getmail quasi manuell auslösen
besten dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

Wenn Du das script manuell aufrufst, muss das aber unbedingt als user getmail sein und nicht etwa als root.


----------

